# Looking for diamond pattern Cannondale EVO Handlebar Tape



## pacelinegeo (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for the diamond pattern Cannondale EVO Handlebar Tape. Trying to keep the bike stock, tape has worn out. Any source would be greatly appreciated, TIA.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Any Cannondale dealer either have it or can get it... but, I think you can order it from cannondaleexperts.com.

Or... diamond pattern? Learn to install it like this:


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I would actually try Lizard Skins DSP tape. it has a texture almost identical to the EVO tape and it feels much better and grips while wet. This way you can keep the stock look all while riding something nicer.

View attachment 302285


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

WheresWaldo said:


> I would actually try Lizard Skins DSP tape. it has a texture almost identical to the EVO tape and it feels much better and grips while wet. This way you can keep the stock look all while riding something nicer.
> 
> View attachment 302285


I agree


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd also recommend Arundel tape...its tackier than most leather or cork tapes, a little less tacky than the Lizard Skins DSP, and a bit lighter too I'd expect. Its also very, very similar in appearance to what you posted. I doubt that you'll be able to find the stock tape anywhere and I really doubt there is any reason to pick it over the alternatives out there anyways!


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

The LS DSP is nice, but I wish it was more durable. It will wear off within a few weeks.
I just installed the "Cannondale 2014 Microfiber Plus Premium" Handlebar Tape on my wife's bike and it looks and feels awesome- will see about durability.
Cannondale 2014 Microfiber Plus Premium Handlebar Tape Black-White - CannondaleExperts.com


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Stumpy2011 said:


> The LS DSP is nice, but I wish it was more durable. It will wear off within a few weeks.
> I just installed the "Cannondale 2014 Microfiber Plus Premium" Handlebar Tape on my wife's bike and it looks and feels awesome- will see about durability.
> Cannondale 2014 Microfiber Plus Premium Handlebar Tape Black-White - CannondaleExperts.com


Stumpy, longevity of the DSP tape is nearly entirely based on how it is applied. In almost all types of tapes you stretch it while applying to make sure there are no wrinkles and it fits securely to the bars without moving. If you do that with DSP it will destroy the tape. It must be applied as loosely as possible and the tape will work itself flat after a couple of rides. That is why LS has a sticker on every roll of DSP that says, "Do Not Stretch While Applying." When they say do not stretch, they really mean do not stretch. I do not have a problem getting a whole season out of DSP tape.


----------



## pacelinegeo (Aug 23, 2014)

Screw the look, close enough as long as it doesn't wear out so fast.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> Stumpy, longevity of the DSP tape is nearly entirely based on how it is applied. In almost all types of tapes you stretch it while applying to make sure there are no wrinkles and it fits securely to the bars without moving. If you do that with DSP it will destroy the tape. It must be applied as loosely as possible and the tape will work itself flat after a couple of rides. That is why LS has a sticker on every roll of DSP that says, "Do Not Stretch While Applying." When they say do not stretch, they really mean do not stretch. I do not have a problem getting a whole season out of DSP tape.


Thank you - Good to know !
However, the tape was wrapped in the factory (Cannondale Evo), and after a couple of months of riding it wore off close to the hoods where I have my grip most of the time.
I can see some white/gray material (the padding) visible via the black outer skin.
l have seen posts by quite a few people complaining bout the same thing.

This image is from the net, but I have similar condition


----------



## pacelinegeo (Aug 23, 2014)

That's where mine wore out too after a few months, it was factory installed.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I had the same problem with wore out.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

The reason the picture looks that way is because of both the makeup and how DSP Bar tape is applied. DSP tape is multi-layered and Lizard Skin did not do the best job it could of bonding those layers together, so when you pull the tape, even a little bit, the layers sheer and then move independently from one another, causing the issues you see in the picture. You cannot stretch it at all. Any shop that stretches this tape should provide you a guarantee that it won't sheer and replace it free if it does. You don't have to take my word for this, here are the instructions direct from Lizard Skin DSP « Lizardskins.

There is a video also. I am not a big fan of how he applies the tape at the brake lever. Personally I prefer a lot less tape there, and you can cover the area without wrapping each side twice. But you get the idea. I would even use less tension that he does while applying DSP tape.

Just one more nit, I haven't used electrical tape since the 70's. Friction tape works much better and does not lose its adhesive when it gets wet or seep when its hot. Friction tape is also known as Hockey Tape.

Cannondale's EVO tape, while not made by Lizard Skin, suffers from the same issues. If you stretch it, it will sheer!


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Dan Gerous said:


> Any Cannondale dealer either have it or can get it... but, I think you can order it from cannondaleexperts.com.
> 
> Or... diamond pattern? Learn to install it like this:
> 
> View attachment 302281


Very nice. Wish it were padded tape. How do you do this?


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Three separate rolls of bar tape. I had a set of bars wrapped this way using Benotto, you would wrap it like you would braid someone's hair.

Here is one way you could do it with two colors:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

mfdemicco said:


> Very nice. Wish it were padded tape. How do you do this?


With padded tape, it would be seriously thick!


----------



## pacelinegeo (Aug 23, 2014)

Great vid WW, good 'ol cloth tape. I still have Cinelli tape on my Track Bike from way back, not as comfy but durable.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> The reason the picture looks that way is because of both the makeup and how DSP Bar tape is applied. [/URL].
> IMO, it is due to the property of the outer skin which is not durable enough... It is not sheared by stretching, bur rather get chaffed by the gloves and wears down pretty quickly.
> If LS fix this issue, they have a winner.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Stumpy2011 said:


> WheresWaldo said:
> 
> 
> > The reason the picture looks that way is because of both the makeup and how DSP Bar tape is applied. [/URL].
> ...


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry but that C'dale bar tape is flimsy in the extreme. In two months time it'll start falling apart.
I tend to stick with Deda, the tape is much thicker and has better durability. Only thing is, it tends to absorb BO a bit too well and reeks of it for eternity. You can rest assured bike won't ever sell with used Deda bar tape installed on the handlebars.


----------

